# Secondary Hyperparathyroidism



## codermeg2010 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am doing some coding for a nephrologist and his assessments include

CKD
secondary hyperparathyroidism

My question is does he have to state that the secondary hyperparathyroidism is of renal origin in order for me to code it that way?


----------



## Love Coding! (Aug 7, 2013)

codermeg2010 said:


> I am doing some coding for a nephrologist and his assessments include
> 
> CKD
> secondary hyperparathyroidism
> ...




Yes, I currently work for a nephrology practice and I educate them on the two versions:

1.  588.81 Secondary hyperparathyroidism (of renal origin)
2.  252.02 Secondary hyperparathyroidism, (non-renal)


----------



## codermeg2010 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks so much! Appreciate your help


----------

